# BlueVM Amazing Server Deals - Buffalo, NY - (Colo Crossing) - 8 Core / 16 Thread from $95 a month! (



## BlueVM (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello,

In order to get the deal I wanted recently I had to purchase an extra rack in Buffalo, NY. As such I've purchased and shipped some good hardware to the facility there and it's racked up and sitting idle. Anyway as part of that I'm offering the following machines (sorry it's a bit of a hodge podge list) at well bellow their market value. You get a great server for a great price and I fill up an empty rack, we both win.

*These are for rent at a fixed monthly price:*

*Processor:* Dual E5520 (8 Cores/16 Threads x 2.26Ghz) - From $95 /Mo.

*Configurations:*

12 GB of RAM, 1 TB WD Black Hard Disk, 50 Mbps Unmetered on 1 Gbps, /30 IPv4, IPMI => $95 /Mo.

24 GB of RAM, 1 TB WD Black Hard Disk, 50 Mbps Unmetered on 1 Gbps, /30 IPv4, IPMI => $125 /Mo.

*Processor:* Dual E5620 (8 Cores/16 Threads x 2.53Ghz) - From $100 /Mo.

*Configurations: *

12 GB of RAM, 1 TB WD Black Hard Disk, 50 Mbps Unmetered on 1 Gbps, /30 IPv4, IPMI => $100 /Mo.

20 GB of RAM, 1 TB WD Black Hard Disk, 50 Mbps Unmetered on 1 Gbps, /30 IPv4, IPMI => $125 /Mo.

24 GB of RAM, 1 TB WD Black Hard Disk, 50 Mbps Unmetered on 1 Gbps, /30 IPv4, IPMI => $130 /Mo.

24 GB of RAM, 2 TB WD Black Hard Disk, 50 Mbps Unmetered on 1 Gbps, /30 IPv4, IPMI => $135 /Mo.

If you need a custom configuration feel free to PM me. Additional IPv4 at $0.25 for a limited time with justification.

*The server bellow is on auction. Bidding starts at $25 /Mo. and will continue until Monday the 8th at 12:00 MST.*

*Processor:* E5630 (4 Cores/8 Threads x 2.53 Ghz)

12 GB of RAM, 4 x 60 GB SSD, 50 Mbps Unmetered on 1 Gbps, /30 IPv4, IPMI

The auction winner will need to pay the first invoice within 24 hours. Bids must be $1 in difference.


----------



## Pmadd (Jul 5, 2013)

I'll bid $25


----------



## shovenose (Jul 5, 2013)

I bid $26


----------



## Tactical (Jul 5, 2013)

My bid is 27


----------



## MiguelQ (Jul 5, 2013)

30


----------



## perennate (Jul 5, 2013)

31


----------



## Tactical (Jul 5, 2013)

32


----------



## clone1018 (Jul 5, 2013)

35


----------



## Mun (Jul 5, 2013)

When does the auction end? NM


----------



## H4G (Jul 5, 2013)

36


----------



## shunny (Jul 5, 2013)

Bid $37


----------



## Tactical (Jul 5, 2013)

bid 40


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 5, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> Bids must be $1 in difference.


As in no more than a dollar?


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 5, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> As in no more than a dollar?


I'm sure that's more like no _less_ than a dollar.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 5, 2013)

Bids must be at least $1 larger than the prior bid.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 5, 2013)

41

BOOM SUCK IT!


----------



## Tactical (Jul 6, 2013)

45 oh yea


----------



## BlueVM (Jul 6, 2013)

For clairification: Yes the bidding difference should be $1 or more at a minimum.


----------



## perennate (Jul 7, 2013)

46


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 7, 2013)

Several posts have been split from here and have been moved to here to keep this auction thread on topic.


----------



## BK_ (Jul 7, 2013)

50


----------



## DalComp (Jul 8, 2013)

Too bad no semi-dedicated restocked...


----------



## BlueVM (Jul 8, 2013)

@dalcomp - We'll probably be making some out of the Dual E5520's using 6 GB of RAM and 200 GB disk for $25 a month...


----------



## sonicthoughts (Jul 8, 2013)

53


----------



## DalComp (Jul 8, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> @dalcomp - We'll probably be making some out of the Dual E5520's using 6 GB of RAM and 200 GB disk for $25 a month...


Ping me when you do.


----------



## BlueVM (Jul 8, 2013)

Alright it looks like @sonicthoughts won the auction. I've sent you a PM.


----------



## Ruriko (Jul 9, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> @dalcomp - We'll probably be making some out of the Dual E5520's using 6 GB of RAM and 200 GB disk for $25 a month...


ping me when you release your semi-dedi's


----------

